

Ask News.YC: Who is working on a Mobile Startup? (Me:Mobile+VOIP) - rokhayakebe

 I tried, downloads, SMS, WAP and all the other crap. Now I am giving VOIP its fair shot. At least this time I have a revenue model from the beginning. . 
======
ALee
If only you were Bill Gates at 19 (Sam Altman and Loopt), then you may not
have this problem. Don't know if Sam has time to weight in on this, but maybe
some folks from HeySan, TextPayMe, and others could weigh in on their thoughts
of the future of mobile and give you a one-sentence (Good, do it. or No, do
this.)

